

What to do with $175,000 in weed found in your back yard - gregcohn
http://factoidlabs.tumblr.com/post/37335128257/what-to-do-with-175-000-in-weed-found-in-your-back

======
halviti
This is not HN related at all (unless you count the guy's shameless promotion
of his startup)

Also the math is way off, and exaggerated to the highest possible degree.

